# Girls, would you date somebody physically weaker than you?



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Would you date someone you could physically overpower or do you prefer men who have the physical upper hand?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

Well most weaker men are at the same level of average woman. If a man is weaker than that holy hell must he be malnourished.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

i like when someone is stronger than me


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

doe deer said:


> i like when someone is stronger than me


Is the correct answer 

I'm glad we could reach a sensible conclusion in this thread without too much bother.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

chefdave said:


> Is the correct answer
> 
> I'm glad we could reach a sensible conclusion in this thread without too much bother.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

chefdave said:


> Is the correct answer
> 
> I'm glad we could reach a sensible conclusion in this thread without too much bother.


 You realise this isn't only subjective on an individual by individual basis, but also country by country? Women in America and less developed places prefer the stereotypical masculine aesthetic (square jaw, muscles) but places like Europe and East Asia like more boyish looking men (youthful features) Check out this Daily Mail link btw, in case you think I'm pulling your leg:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...e-guys-different-physiques-just-did-look.html

I guess the caveat to all this, is that you said "weaker than you" which is a bit vague. Which could be literal skeletal looking dudes or simply someone very lean/very short.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> You realise this isn't only subjective on an individual by individual basis, but also country by country? Women in America and less developed places prefer the stereotypical masculine aesthetic (square jaw, muscles) but places like Europe and East Asia like more boyish looking men (youthful features) Check out this Daily Mail link btw, in case you think I'm pulling your leg:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...e-guys-different-physiques-just-did-look.html
> 
> I guess the caveat to all this, is that you said "weaker than you" which is a bit vague. Which could be literal skeletal looking dudes or simply someone very lean/very short.


All those guys look very fit and lean. The "boyish" one doesn't look weak at all and is significantly taller than the other two which gives him an advantage physically. If they'd put a very scrawny looking man into the mix, like the guy from the Mr Muscle ads I would've expected him to fare the worst as women tend to prefer stronger men.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

When I was dating that was most men. I grew up on a farm. One day on a trip to the feed store I threw two 50lb bags over my shoulder and told the guy who asked to help to just pitch the 40lb catfood one up there. Shoveling, riding horses, hauling feed and water which 5gallon buckets are 8lbs per gallon of water...


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

kageri said:


> When I was dating that was most men. I grew up on a farm. One day on a trip to the feed store I threw two 50lb bags over my shoulder and told the guy who asked to help to just pitch the 40lb catfood one up there. Shoveling, riding horses, hauling feed and water which 5gallon buckets are 8lbs per gallon of water...


Impressive, I bet you threw your boyfriend around like a rag doll.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmmm....the main thing is they need to be able to carry heavy things such as furniture, heavy boxes, my purse. Other than that I don't know how useful being strong is.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chefdave said:


> All those guys look very fit and lean. The "boyish" one doesn't look weak at all and is significantly taller than the other two which gives him an advantage physically. If they'd put a very scrawny looking man into the mix, like the guy from the Mr Muscle ads I would've expected him to fare the worst as women tend to prefer stronger men.


Can't find anything comparing American women's overall preferences with Europe and/or Asia, though it's fairly obvious feminine and slim looking guys have a large appeal in Japan and South Korea.

There are a lot of studies on this topic though, but here's one I remember finding a while back (article talks about it):

http://www.livescience.com/10967-national-health-worsens-women-prefer-manly-faces.html



> "Women from countries with poorer health - for example, high mortality and increased incidence of communicable disease - did prefer masculine men more," said researcher Lisa DeBruine, a psychologist at University of Aberdeen in Scotland.
> 
> The five least healthy countries the researchers looked at were: Brazil, Turkey, Mexico, Russia and Argentina. In comparison, the five nations where women showed the strongest preferences for masculinity were: Brazil, Mexico, Bulgaria (the seventh least healthy country they looked at), the United States (the tenth least healthy country) and Argentina.
> 
> "Differences in ideals of beauty across cultures are often attributed to arbitrary cultural differences," DeBruine said. "Our research shows that what may seem like arbitrary cultural differences may instead be explained by systematic responses to differences in the environment between cultures."


same for guys btw:

http://www.thedatereport.com/dating...active-based-on-how-healthy-their-country-is/



> Researchers from the University of Turku in Finland had nearly 2,000 men from 28 countries rate the attractiveness of several female faces that had been modified so the women would appear more or less feminine. They found men from countries with high national health scores, like Japan, were most attracted to women whose faces exhibited "feminine" features like large eyes and full lips. Men from countries with relatively low national health scores, like Nigeria and Nepal, were most attracted to women with more masculine features like a strong chin.


It's not the only factor, and could be over emphasised but...

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2012/12/13/japan-tops-list-of-healthiest-countries/



> Highest Male Healthy Life Expectancy:
> 
> *Japan*
> Singapore
> ...


Probably not a coincidence.

Also



chefdave said:


> Asking for a friend...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chefdave said:


> Is the correct answer
> 
> I'm glad we could reach a sensible conclusion in this thread without too much bother.


it would've been even less bother not to create the thread in the first place if that "correct answer" just on single persons reply is all you require for your own validation of your opinion.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

absolutely not. Put them on lie detector test. 100% No.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

KILOBRAVO said:


> it would've been even less bother not to create the thread in the first place if that "correct answer" just on single persons reply is all you require for your own validation of your opinion.


 I'm beginning to suspect ChefDave just wanted some encouragement to renew his gym membership or something


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Of course.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> it would've been even less bother not to create the thread in the first place if that "correct answer" just on single persons reply is all you require for your own validation of your opinion.


It's so self-evidently true that women prefer stronger men I think you've got a point.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Carolyne said:


> Of course.


Really?


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm beginning to suspect ChefDave just wanted some encouragement to renew his gym membership or something


I'm 6'1 and around 195 lbs (athletic build), but am trying to get a bit leaner/smaller. I've no insecurities about my size.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

chefdave said:


> Really?


I mean, one of us is gonna be weaker so if I manage to get a relationship then at least one of us is cool with the other being weaker, so that shouldn't be so surprising.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Carolyne said:


> I mean, one of us is gonna be weaker so if I manage to get a relationship then at least one of us is cool with the other being weaker, so that shouldn't be so surprising.


But you'd prefer it if the guy was the stronger out of the two of you, right?


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Can't find anything comparing American women's overall preferences with Europe and/or Asia, though it's fairly obvious feminine and slim looking guys have a large appeal in Japan and South Korea.
> 
> There are a lot of studies on this topic though, but here's one I remember finding a while back (article talks about it):
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/10967-national-health-worsens-women-prefer-manly-faces.html


Yeah OK there are probably some cultural/national differences that I hadn't really considered when creating the thread, some societies probably prefer less masculine men than others. But I suspect that in all these societies women would still want their men to be physically stronger than they are?


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

chefdave said:


> But you'd prefer it if the guy was the stronger out of the two of you, right?


I'm gay, your title said "somebody" instead of "a guy" so I assumed you were being inclusive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chefdave said:


> Yeah OK there are probably some cultural/national differences that I hadn't really considered when creating the thread, some societies probably prefer less masculine men than others. But I suspect that in all these societies women would still want their men to be physically stronger than they are?


Yeah probably in the majority of cases. That's probably going to be inevitable most of the time though either way, unless the woman works out a lot, and the guy is significantly smaller and never does.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd prefer someone taller and stronger. Otherwise I run into issues with my GD. But there's a big difference between what you'd prefer and what you'd accept. So would I date someone shorter and weaker? Ofc. As long as we clicked in other ways.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

No


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Not entirely related but I am quite impressed by storng womens. Obviously they won't be stornger than me though as I can easily curl an 8kg barbell 

So long as I don't have to use strict form


----------



## Amandagracestevens (Dec 16, 2016)

It depends, if I liked him, of course! 
I haven't dated anyone, or a had too many crushes, but I honestly don't think it matters too much.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

truant said:


> I'd prefer someone taller and stronger. Otherwise I run into issues with my GD. But there's a big difference between what you'd prefer and what you'd accept. So would I date someone shorter and weaker? Ofc. As long as we clicked in other ways.


This is understandable, you want a blokey bloke to make you feel like a woman  Perfectly normal imo.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Is this question about physique and aesthetics or actual strength? A muscular body would not be my preference and the matter of who's stronger physically is not something I care about.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Carolyne said:


> I'm gay, your title said "somebody" instead of "a guy" so I assumed you were being inclusive.


The thread was aimed at straight girls, homosexual relationships have a different dynamic. I can't make a thread title inclusive of all genders and sexualities, there are so many these days it's virtually impossible. Always good to see someone play their victimhood card tho...


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Is this question about physique and aesthetics or actual strength? A muscular body would not be my preference and the matter of who's stronger physically is not something I care about.


It's about both really, someone who looks very weak/skinny as well as someone who's so physically unimpressive you'd be able to 'manhandle' him with ease if necessary.

To be fair though there are men at my workplace who look incredibly weak that probably do OK on the dating scene, they look fairly normal just very very slim. Their frame could be a factor when choosing a partner however as it would appear odd if they chose someone large. It wouldn't work well visually.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Not entirely related but I am quite impressed by storng womens. Obviously they won't be stornger than me though as I can easily curl an 8kg barbell
> 
> So long as I don't have to use strict form


I'm sure a big lad like you is capable of lifting a bit more than that.

Good to hear you life though, bro.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

chefdave said:


> It's about both really, someone who looks very weak/skinny as well as someone who's so physically unimpressive you'd be able to 'manhandle' him with ease if necessary.
> 
> To be fair though there are men at my workplace who look incredibly weak that probably do OK on the dating scene, they look fairly normal just very very slim. Their frame could be a factor when choosing a partner however as it would appear odd if they chose someone large. It wouldn't work well visually.


Yeah most men, even if they're skinny, are still physically stronger than most women.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Yeah most men, even if they're skinny, are still physically stronger than most women.


Is that the way you prefer it?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

chefdave said:


> Is that the way you prefer it?


I don't have a preference for or against it, it's just a biological fact.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> I don't have a preference for or against it, it's just a biological fact.


Yes I accept that, but is it also a biological fact that women have been programmed to prefer it this way? As a guy I don't find strong women particularly attractive, I like it if they're effeminate.

Edit: I think you're too scared of the PC brigade to state your opinion.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

chefdave said:


> Yes I accept that, but is it also a biological fact that women have been programmed to prefer it this way? As a guy I don't find strong women particularly attractive, I like it if they're effeminate.


I guess you could argue that from the standpoint of evolutionary psychology and biology, but I really don't wish to engage in any debating on this subject, just came to post my own opinion.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I think it goes the other way around too, I like small girls, well at least smaller than me, they are easier to maneuver.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> I guess you could argue that from the standpoint of evolutionary psychology and biology, but I really don't wish to engage in any debating on this subject, just came to post my own opinion.


You seem happy with the status quo, it's OK I can read between the lines.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chefdave said:


> Yes I accept that, but is it also a biological fact that women have been programmed to prefer it this way? As a guy I don't find strong women particularly attractive, I like it if they're effeminate.
> 
> Edit: I think you're too scared of the PC brigade to state your opinion.


I think it has more to do with sexuality and what traits you find attractive. Since most straight women like masculine characteristics, this would fall into that and a lot would prefer that their partner be bigger/stronger than them, but not all women like the same degree of masculinity or the same masculine traits in men.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think it has more to do with sexuality and what traits you find attractive. Since most straight women like masculine characteristics, this would fall into that and a lot would prefer that their partner be bigger/stronger than them, but not all women like the same degree of masculinity or the same masculine traits in men.


Sorry I'd love to stay and chat but I have my works Xmas do tonight. I only spend 8 hours a day with them as it is but collective wisdom dictates that I should some of my hard earned free time with them too at Xmas. Yay, I can't wait for the inconvenient journey, stilted conversation and average food. I can barely even speak to others in a social setting so this really plays to my ****ing strengths. Brilliant.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chefdave said:


> Sorry I'd love to stay and chat but I have my works Xmas do tonight. I only spend 8 hours a day with them as it is but collective wisdom dictates that I should some of my hard earned free time with them too at Xmas. Yay, I can't wait for the inconvenient journey, stilted conversation and average food. I can barely even speak to others in a social setting so this really plays to my ****ing strengths. Brilliant.


Well there wasn't any need to reply right now lol, I was just posting my opinion.

Have fun and stuff (or try to I guess.)


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well there wasn't any need to reply right now lol, I was just posting my opinion.
> 
> Have fun and stuff.


Cheers, I'm sure it'll be a hoot.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Sure, strength isn't that big of a deal to me. My ex used to come and ask me to open jars for him.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

veron said:


> My ex used to come and ask me to open jars for him.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^ :lol


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

I hate threads like this. Anyone that is slightly connected to reality knows women don't give a **** about what you look like. They can find you aesthetically pleasant or sexually appealing but if they don't like your attitude or personality they won't want anything with you. Women are not visual as men are. They care mostly about "mental" traits. What I see all the time is extremely attractive and/or hot girls with average or below average looking guys (that probably are social and extroverted).

I am the living proof of this. My male friends always told me how good-looking and perfect I was and how I looked good no matter what. I also got female attraction all the time to the point of open and shameless flirts in front of everyone, but in the end none of them wanted to suck my D. They would feel disgusted to date a guy that is a p---- and is socially awkward. I can pay $100 to anyone that proves me wrong. I made a experiment while I was in school. In the beginning I was a total saint, did everything right - no attraction. Later I got bored of all this bull**** and thought "**** this school", then started to sleep all day, play DS during classes and openly insulting or being a dick to teachers. Result - insane attraction.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I've never met a girl/woman who wouldn't prefer someone buff/muscular.

Anyone who says elsewise is a liar.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

TheLastShy said:


> I hate threads like this. Anyone that is slightly connected to reality knows women don't give a **** about what you look like. They can find you aesthetically pleasant or sexually appealing but if they don't like your attitude or personality they won't want anything with you. Women are not visual as men are. They care mostly about "mental" traits. What I see all the time is extremely attractive and/or hot girls with average or below average looking guys (that probably are social and extroverted).
> 
> I am the living proof of this. My male friends always told me how good-looking and perfect I was and how I looked good no matter what. I also got female attraction all the time to the point of open and shameless flirts in front of everyone, but in the end none of them wanted to suck my D. They would feel disgusted to date a guy that is a p---- and is socially awkward. I can pay $100 to anyone that proves me wrong. I made a experiment while I was in school. In the beginning I was a total saint, did everything right - no attraction. Later I got bored of all this bull**** and thought "**** this school", then started to sleep all day, play DS during classes and openly insulting or being a dick to teachers. Result - insane attraction.


Another transgender. @truant why wasn't I told about this? As a lover of all things trans I need to be kept in the loop.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

veron said:


> Sure, strength isn't that big of a deal to me. My ex used to come and ask me to open jars for him.


No wonder you got rid of him.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

chefdave said:


> I'm 6'1 and around 195 lbs (athletic build), but am trying to get a bit leaner/smaller. I've no insecurities about my size.


 I'm just joking around with you man, no need to post measurements. The answer I was going to give has been posted in here already (@Amphoteric) - it would be hard on a biological level for a man to be weaker than a normal woman.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm just joking around with you man, no need to post measurements. The answer I was going to give has been posted in here already (@Amphoteric) - it would be hard on a biological level for a man to be weaker than a normal woman.


Yeah I was going to edit that post but couldn't be bothered. I just don't people to think I'm a complete loser, especially after my date thread where I got dumped.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

chefdave said:


> Another transgender. @truant why wasn't I told about this? As a lover of all things trans I need to be kept in the loop.


 @TheLastShy is cookiesexual. Transgender was just the closest label. This is why we need more labels, chefdave.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

truant said:


> @TheLastShy is cookiesexual. Transgender was just the closest label. This is why we need more labels, chefdave.


Good point, we only have 58 possible gender options. How can we expect people to accurately convey their gender with such limited choice? It's time to start confronting this bigotry head on.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Well, I say it should be 59, actually because I want a separate gender identity for myself because it just hurts my feelings to not have one that's mine, and uniquely mine, and no one else's. *sigh* I'll have to live with the 58 we have to choose from on fb I guess. But I'm feeling terribly victimized right now 

To the topic though lmao, I honestly can't even comprehend being in a relationship with a woman where I had to ask her to help me to open up a jar, ffs.

Ffs, ffs, ffs that is beyond cringe worthy to me. I agree with what's been said, if a guy's weaker than the woman he's dating then he's either malnourished or his muscles are so atrophied that he....well, couldn't even open a jar of pickles ffs.


----------



## MaggieRose (Nov 30, 2016)

Don't really care, if I love the guy.


----------



## MaggieRose (Nov 30, 2016)

The guy I like is a real skinny - but he's also a black-belt ninja, so technically speaking he could kill someone if he wanted to. If it wasn't for that, I could probably overpower him in terms of sheer muscle mass. LOL


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

nah, i don't really care about physical strength. i mean, muscles are nice to look at, and in women too, but the only physical difference i prefer in a man is if he's taller than me (and/or weighs more than me) yay sexual dimorphism.

i do prefer it if women are shorter than me tho.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Sometimes I wish I were a woman simply because i'm short and slim, and that's considered attractive if you're a girl but not so much if you're a guy. My 5 ft 3 100 pound build would be perfect if I were a woman. I got fuucked over.

Look on the bright side though, I could probably head on over to the Kentucky Derby, walk into a nearby bar, tell everybody i'm a horse jockey competing and they'd probably believe me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I've never really thought about it. But there's a possibility that the guy could be physically disabled. In this case, I definitely don't give a ****, but I've got to consider that dating someone with special needs and/or uses a wheel chair could be emotionally demanding because I'm technically disabled myself. 

Was with someone who wasn't physically active either so we were pretty much on the same level. I do know that I would be uninterested in dating someone who practically lives at the gym though.


----------



## Mrs Robot (Mar 16, 2016)

No. I want my man to be stronger then me.


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

It's obvious no woman wants to be with a weak man


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Certain types of women strongly prefer physically strong men, along with a few outliers with personal preferences that aren't easily related to the rest of their personality. Being physically strong is important only if you're a man seeking that kind of woman (generally either conservative and traditional or superficial, though as I said there are exceptions).



Carolyne said:


> I'm gay, your title said "somebody" instead of "a guy" so I assumed you were being inclusive.


You must not've read any chefdave posts before if you assume he's being inclusive about anything. :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:no 

well... maybe i would if they were recovering from cancer or had some illness that took away their strength or something. i don't know...


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I prefer a stronger man in case he had to protect me 😆


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Patch said:


> I prefer a stronger man in case he had to protect me &#128518;


lol, yeah....it's good to have back up.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

nopersonoperating said:


> lol, yeah....it's good to have back up.


Haha no I'm gonna live with the regret of not helping him if he died lol

I would help.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Well put your fears to rest, ladies, as I am freakishly strong for my size... like Monica from Friends...
Also my weirdness alone will usually overwhelm anyone before they even think of fighting me...
>


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

What's the point of this thread besides perpetuating the belief that guys need a six pack to be attractive?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

The Library of Emma said:


> What's the point of this thread besides perpetuating the belief that guys need a six pack to be attractive?


A self-validation thread for the OP.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

veron said:


> A self-validation thread for the OP.


oh okay.

Well, in that case, yes. I would only date someone *physically stronger than me*. Which...is basically all of them, i think....but...um...Keep up that gym membership, OP, you can do it.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes. I'll fight his fight for him. More like he's about to get in a fight and I just shove him aside and punch the dude in front of him for him XD Then again, violence is not the answer


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I don't protect my girlfriend, my girlfriend protects me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I would have a hard time finding a woman physically stronger than me. She would need to hit the gym a lot. And the strong ones i could find would probably date men more attractive than me.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I just like small thin scrappy girls.... >
... that I can throw over my shoulder and run home with. > >


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> What's the point of this thread besides perpetuating the belief that guys need a six pack to be attractive?


The point of this thread is to challenge those people who have a fleeting relationship with the biological reality of men and women.

Judging by response it's mission accomplished I'd say.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

chefdave said:


> The point of this thread is to challenge those people who have a fleeting relationship with the biological reality of men and women.
> 
> Judging by response it's mission accomplished I'd say.


It's probably some moronic taboo to state that you like scrawny men, so the majority of women who like them won't post here anyways because they are afraid of tarnishing their perfect reputations as traditional women.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I married a man with a terminal illness, so yes, I would and I have. 

He's gone now though.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, sure. The person I dated the longest had about the same upper body strength that I do. There are so many more important factors than strength, so don't let a lack thereof discourage you. I'd much rather they be kind and interesting. That said, dating someone who can pick me up can be fun.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

kageri said:


> When I was dating that was most men. I grew up on a farm. One day on a trip to the feed store I threw two 50lb bags over my shoulder and told the guy who asked to help to just pitch the 40lb catfood one up there. Shoveling, riding horses, hauling feed and water which 5gallon buckets are 8lbs per gallon of water...


I'm suddenly kind of turned on? Sorry that was inappropriate. On a serious note it is rather refreshing when women are capable doing everyday activities that require muscle. Puts less strain on me! "Tim i need you to move the couch" "Tim put these 100 lb air conditioning units in the windows" "Tim i've fallen and i can't get up!" It gets tiring.


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Personally I would. My current BF is taller than me but I'm pretty sure I could hold my own in a fight XD. And I'm a skinny shrimp.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

MisoGirl said:


> Personally I would. My current BF is taller than me but I'm pretty sure I could hold my own in a fight XD. And I'm a skinny shrimp.


And even if he could totally wipe the floor with you, it's against the rules, so he'd have to figure some imaginative way to lose.


----------



## Absence of Words (Feb 27, 2016)

I'd prefer him to be stronger than me but it's not like it'd be a critical deciding factor in whether I'd date him or not.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I think the real question here is:

"Do you enjoy opening your own pickle jars?"

or maybe:

"Do you enjoy listening to your partner's squeaky growls and grunts of effort from trying to open pickle jars?"

or any jar for that matter...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Last guy I dated couldn't even carry me he was physically weak and didn't work out


----------

